# htttp://www.taunus-trails.de



## DasOZ (14. März 2003)

Hi an alle!

Hier mal ein Link zu einer geplanten Veranstaltung.


1.Eppsteiner Bike Marathon 

Das Rennen soll Mitte Juni stattfinden, also wer Lust hat, einfach mal melden. Die Seite ist noch ganz frisch, wird aber bald komplett sein. Die Strecke ist als Karte schon einzusehen, und wer sich in der Ecke um den Kaisertempel herum auskennt, dürfte sich schnell zurechtfinden.

Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Caracal (14. März 2003)

Aus mir spricht die völlige Unkenntniss was solche Veranstaltungen betrifft, aber was bewegt jemanden dazu 30 für die Anmeldung zu solch einem Marathon zu bezahlen? Bekommt jeder im Ziel 10 leckere Brote (a 750g)?

Die Seite an sich gefällt mir, bezogen auf Design und die Informationen die darauf zu finden sind/ vermutlich sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flix (14. März 2003)

Hmmm.... Wenn die Seite bald richtig funzt, könntet ihr bald die erste Anmeldung haben!

Sag mal, werden da Runden gefahren oder gibts verschiedene Strecken?
Und Verpflegung NUR im Start/Ziel???


----------



## darkdesigner (14. März 2003)

Originaltext in der Ausschreibung: 





> Anmeldegebühr: Euro 20-30 für jeden Teilnehmer. Achtung: Teilnehmer der TSG Eppstein bekommen 5 Euro Rabatt



Also wenn ichs mir aussuchen darf, dann zahl ich doch glatt nur 20 !!!
Oder seht ihr das etwa anders???
dd


----------



## DasOZ (17. März 2003)

Hallo an alle...

ich hab mit der Sache eigentlich nichts grossartiges zu tun, ausser das der Radhändler meines Vertrauens an der Sache beteiligt ist...  Ich wollte die Sache einfach mal nen bischen über den Main Taunus Kreis raustragen, weil ich es eine nette Idee finde...

Aber da ja ein gewisses Interesse zu bestehen scheint, werde ich die Fragen mal weiterleiten, und auf Antwort pochen...  ich hoffe euch mal demnächst ein Update geben zu können...

Ich bin auch noch nie ein Rennen oder ähnliches Gefahren, aber vielleicht trau ich mich an die Sache mal ran... Ist ne ganz nette Gegend da um den Staufen herum, wär mal ein Ziel auf das man hinarbeiten kann...


Gruss
OZ


----------



## Frank (18. März 2003)

Aye, die Gegend um den Staufen rum ist sozusagen mein Heimrevier, umso mehr freut es mich wenn vor der Tür sowas endlich mal stattfinden sollte. Ich hielt das bisher immer für unmöglich.
20-30 sind heutzutage völlig normale Startgelddimensionen, allerdings muß dafür doch einiges getan werden von Seiten des Veranstalters.
Verpflegung im Start/Ziel ist etwas schwach, auch wenn 1 Runde "nur" 25 km sind. Da muß unterwegs definitiv eine Station her! Und ein Finisher-T-Shirt ist auch beinahe Pflicht!

Na mal sehen, ich werd die Seite regelmäßig checken, und selbst wenn ich nicht selber starten sollte (hängt davon ab wie ich dieses Jahr zum Trainieren komme) werd ich mir das ansehen und ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## specialized Man (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo Biker,

ich hab gerade unsere Veranstaltung hier angeregt und sehe jetzt, dass ihr schon darüber am diskutieren seid und entsprechende Fragen habt, ich versuche zu antworten.

Die Internet-Seite ist inzwischen fertig. Der Forst, das Umweltamt und der RP zusammen haben uns die Runde auf 20km zusammengestrichen somit wird das Rennen leider etwas kürzer als geplant.
Auf dieser Runde wird es einen Verpflegungsstand geben der 3-mal passiert wird.
Die Runde ist zwar kurz aber sehr wellig(875HM=43hm/km). Die alte(leider nicht genehmigte) Strecke war für eine gewisse Zeit im Internet veröffentlicht, die Behörden haben allerdings verlangt die neue nicht zu veröffentlichen.
T-Shirt gibt es natürlich auch.


Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, raus damit


Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Frank (19. Juni 2003)

Dumme Frage aber wieso verlangen die Behörden, das die Strecke nicht gezeigt wird? Was ist denn das für ein Käse? Auf jeder Marathon Seite sieht man den Streckenverlauf ... damit die ollen Spaziergänger nicht auf die Idee kommen, Nagelbretter zu verstecken? ;-)

Ist ironisch gemeint, also keine Panik.

Ich würd ja gern mitfahren aber da bin ich leida im Urlaub!


----------



## specialized Man (19. Juni 2003)

Ich bin mit den Leuten vom Forst und vom Umweltamt 2 1/2 Stunden die Strecke abgefahren. Auf beschädigte Erdwege(Single-Trails) reagieren die ziemlich einseitig d.h. es kostet uns ne Menge Geld, es vom Forst gegen viele Euro's reparieren zu lassen. Ohne solche Vereinbarungen gibt es keine Genehmigung, heißt kein Rennen. Und so haben die Behörden eben verlangt die Strecke nicht zu veröffentlichen um entsprechende Trainingsfahrten in den 4 Wochen vorher zu verhindern, was auch wiederum nachvollziehbar ist. Uns käme das dann auch noch teuerer. Ich bin eh gespannt wie die Trails danach aussehen werden.


----------



## Hugo (20. Juni 2003)

ich würde ja glatt mitfahrn wenn....ja wenn der termin nicht so sauungünstig wär.

wenn der händler deines vertrauens damit was zu tun hat, dann gib ihm als anregung ma den tip die veranstalltung nicht ausgerechnet mit wombach paralell zu schalten....gibt hier in der gegend im sommer schon nur so wenig veranstaltungen und im winter noch weniger, und dann sind zwei am gleichen WE


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Juni 2003)

Wieso Zeitgleich???
Eppstein ist Samstags und Keiler Sonntags, ich werde wohl Samstags ein-zwei Runden in Eppstein ziehen und dann Sonntag die lange Distanz am Erbeskopf mitnehmen. Vorausgesetzt ich bin dann noch heile... 
grüße vom
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger A. (21. Juni 2003)

Hi,

da bin ich bestimmt dabei und bring vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Mitfahrer mit. Dem Profil zu Folge müsste der höchste Punkt bei Eppenhain sein, oder???

Übrigens bin ich auch für 20 Euro.....da bleibt dann noch was für das hier übrig:   ..... 

Gruss
Holger


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2003)

hallo !

werde wahrscheinlich nur eine runde mitfahren! für mich als kelkheimer im heimatrevier pflicht !
da ich kein fan von rundenfahren bin und mir noch überlege, am nächsten tag in wombach ne runde zu drehen, wird es wohl bei einer runde bleiben  
der termin ist leider etwas unglücklich, vielleicht läßt sich das beim nächsten mal besser koordinieren  

vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch kleine tips bezüglich der strecke geben, ohne die genaue route zu verraten :

1. z.b. wieviel % singletrails, forstwege, straßen, etc ?
2. verläuft die strecke ausschließlich über staufen, rossert und hainkopf ?
oder geht es auch richtung judenkopf, atzelberg, eichkopf, fuchstanz, feldberg, .... ?
3. wie regelt ihr die unvermeidbaren straßenüberquerungen ?
4. wieviele anmeldungen liegen bereits vor ?
5. auf wieviele teilnehmer ist das feld beschränkt ?

ich wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel erfolg mit der veranstaltung und natürlich bestes wetter


----------



## specialized Man (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Wissefux und alle anderen Interessierten,

1. die Anteile sind ca. Forstwege   60%, Beton/Teer  7%, Trails      33%
2. Der Start ist in Eppstein und der Rest läuft oberhalb ab zu Bedenken ist dass Naturschutzgebiete nicht befahren werden dürfen ;-)
3. es werden keine Straßen gekreuzt schon gar nicht die B455
4. ca 50(Stand heute mittag allerdings steigt die Tagesquote jetzt steil an)
5. Der Forst hat Bedenken ab Teilnehmerzahlen über 200 geäußert; es könnte also sein, dass Nachmeldungen abgewiesen werden müssen. Hier sind noch Verhandlungen im Gange. Das hängt auch vom Wetter ab, da die Singletrails hierfür sehr anfällig sind.

Ihr müsst bedenken, das ist die erste Veranstaltung. Es liegen keinerlei Erfahrungen über die Ausnutzung der Rundstrecke vor. Somit werden wir zumindest versuchen, so vielen wie möglich die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen, weil es sicher ein toller Wettkampf wird. Es könnte allerdings ein teueres Nachspiel für uns haben(Reparaturkosten der Strecke).

Wenn ihr noch Ideen habt sind wir dafür natürlich offen.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2003)

danke für die infos !

dann bin ich ja mal wirklich auf die strecke gespannt !

eure erste geplante strecke verlief nämlich sowohl am rossert als auch am staufen laut karte. dort mußte zwangsläufig die b455 gequert werden  

dann werde ich mich mal schnell anmelden, bevor es zu spät ist


----------



## specialized Man (23. Juni 2003)

schon angekommen

Wir sind auf euer Feedback schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2003)

moin !

die kohle für die kleine runde ist überwiesen  

wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn ich mich noch umentscheiden und doch 2 oder 3 runden drehen möchte ?
kann ich das am tag des rennens machen, eventuell gar während des rennens ?
den differenzbetrag würde ich dann natürlich mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (1. Juli 2003)

Du kannst dich theoretisch am Renntag noch ummelden. Das solltest du allerdings dann recht früh machen, wir gehen davon aus, dass einiges los sein wird und dann sind solche Spezialfälle recht aufwendig, von der Fehleranfälligkeit ganz zu schweigen!!!!!(siehe Beispiel). 
Außerdem ist zu beachten, dass die Starter insgesamt und somit auch pro Lauf(20, 40 und 60) begrenzt sind. Es kann also Nachmeldern passieren, dass sie in den gewünschten Lauf nicht mehr reinkommen.
Während des Rennens umentscheiden geht prinzipiell nicht. 

Die einzelnen Teilnehmer(20, 40 und 60) werden anhand der Start-Nummern unterteilt und sind so auch für die anderen Starter eindeutig zu erkennen, dass ist auch wichtig. Somit wird in unserem Zeitnahmesystem ein 40er Starter auch nur im 40er Lauf gewertet und taucht in den anderen, egal wieviel Runden er gedreht hat, nicht auf. 

Fallbeispiel: Stell dir vor, einer geht als 60er ins Rennen, überholt den führenden 20er, dieser lässt ihn fahren wundert sich noch was der für ein Tempo bei den 60 hinlegt und muß im Ziel zunächst für sich erkennen, dass er nur zweiter geworden ist. Auf der Ergebnisliste würde aber bei der 20er Wertung dieser 60er nicht auftauchen und der o.g. 20er wäre natürlich der Sieger, wer auch sonst. Der o.g. 60er würde als Ausgeschiedener in dem 60er Lauf aufgeführt werden weil er die 2. und 3. Runde nicht gefahren ist. Wenn der 60er dann behauptet er habe sich vorher umgemeldet  wird man ihn darauf hinweisen dass er mit einer 60er Nummer ins Rennen gegangen ist und somit auch so gewertet wird.

Eine andere Vorgehensweise ist nicht möglich, würde endlose Diskussionen mit Ausgabe der Ergebnislisten nach sich ziehen und wäre insgesamt als nicht fair zu bezeichnen. Deswegen werden die Teilnehmer prinzipiell nur in den Läufen gewertet in denen sie gemeldet sind.


----------



## Poppei (2. Juli 2003)

Hi !
Ich fahre auch mit, 2 Runden, ma sehn wie das so abläuft !
Mein Bikehändler ist natürlich auch der FAHRRAD FREUND  (dezente Werbung )

Hab gesehen, dass hier nen paar Eppsteiner bzw Hofheimer sind, meldet euch doch bitte mal, suche noch Trainingspartner !
(148646681 icq )

bis dann


----------



## Tilman (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von specialized Man _
> *Auf beschädigte Erdwege(Single-Trails) reagieren die ziemlich einseitig d.h. es kostet uns ne Menge Geld, es vom Forst gegen viele Euro's reparieren zu lassen. Ohne solche Vereinbarungen gibt es keine Genehmigung, heißt kein Rennen.*



Ich würde mich mal beim zuständigen Ministerium beschweren. 

Hessisches Ministerium für Umwelt, ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz
Abt. VII Forsten
Mainzer Straße 80, 
65 189 Wiesbaden 
Fon 0611 817-2280

Denn einerseits werden (ohnehin schon am Rande des Gesetzes aber mit gutem Willen) per Erlaß die Genehmigungsgebühren für Vereinsveranstaltungen zurückgefahren. Wenn dann aber beim Veranstalter abgezockt wird, weil er sich nicht selber aussuchen dürfen soll, wer hinterher die Wege möglichst preisgünstig repariert, dann ist das eine verkehrte Welt.


----------



## Poppei (17. Juli 2003)

Die asphaltierte Straße hoch zum Sportplatz nervt mich jetzt schon gewaltig !

cya


----------



## wolven (18. Juli 2003)

Issja nu schon ne Menge Disco gewesen hier, ich für meinen Teil lass den Marathon einfach mal auf mich zukommen. Wenn man vorher schon alles weiss isses doch nur halb so spannend und man weiss vielleicht vorher schon nach einer Probefahrt, dass man besser nicht teilnimmt (oder eben nur eine Runde fährt)  

Iss eh mein erster Marathon seit langem und nehme ich als Messlatte bzw. Formcheck mit zum Erzgebirgsmarathon und habb mich vorsichtigerweise für 2 Runden entschieden - die Halbwertszeit des Marathons iss ja eben nur 5 Stunden  

In meinem Alter und bei den paar Trainingskilometern wird das sowieso eine rein psychische Angelegenheit.

Aber iss eben immer ne gute Sache bei der Jungfernveranstaltung eines Marathons dabei zu sein.

Schonmal gutes Gelingen für die Organisatoren und ein Lob dafür, dass der Mut vorhanden ist sowas durchzuziehen !!

Cu 
(vielleicht - aber selbst wenn, man wird sich wohl kaum erkennen)

AHeu
Torsten


----------



## Phoenix83 (19. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute!
Wollte euch noch mal viel Glück wünschen!!! 
Hätte gern mal zugeschaut muss nun aber leider arbeiten.  
könnte man den Weg vom Marathon im nachhinnein mal veröffentlichen?

        VIEL SPASS


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2003)

war ne coole sache ! strecke ok, nur nutzen anscheinend einige leute die gelegenheiten abzukürzen schamlos aus. eigentlich schade, es geht doch um nix !

respekt für die durchführung eures 1. marathons !

macht weiter so !

hoffentlich im nächsten jahr wieder  

was ihr vielleicht noch einführen könntet, wären die jeweiligen rundenzwischenzeiten und nicht "nur" die endzeiten.
daran dürft ihr jetzt das nächste jahr basteln  

sonst hab ich nichts zu kritisieren


----------



## mikegoertz (20. Juli 2003)

okay bei der anmeldung kann man sicherlich noch etwas tun damit es schneller geht...

aber sonst: 
- gute ausschilderung der strecke
- sehr sehr nette single - trails (..durch die bäume..)
- ein sehr gutes publikum!!! (danke!!!)
- preis-leistungsverhältnis war angemessen

schade, daß es nicht 800 hm pro runde waren, aber wg. der hitze
war es vielleicht auch ganz gut so.

da waren viele (offizielle) fotografen unterwegs... irgendwelche
chancen das ich meine poserei während des rennens im netz wiederfinde?

ich meine - ich hätte auch ein burschen gesehen, der abgekürzt hat... was soll's ?!


hoffentlich gibt es im nächsten jahr eine fortsetzung


----------



## wolven (21. Juli 2003)

Also alles in allem war's ein echter Spass mit klasse Atmosspähre
(danke den zahlreichen Zuschauern, die zur Bkämpfung des inneren Schweinehundes immer wieder beigetragen haben)
und einer abwechslungsreichen Strecke...
600 HM waren genug bei dem Wetter und die Kinners die abkürzen mussten, wissen zumindest selbst am Besten, was Ihre Zeit wert iss. Sollten vielleicht lieber wieder Karten spielen, statt
Marathon zu fahren.

Gleich 'nen kleinen Anstieg zum Einstieg kommt immer gut, da 
zieht sich das Feld eben gleich mal ein bisken in die Länge 

Hat alles gepasst, bis hin zum gut ausgestatteten Futtertrog.

Hoffentlich wird das nun ein jährlicher Event, ich wäre jedenfalls wieder dabei.

AHeu
Torsten


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2003)

hi !

unter www.taunus-marathon.de  gibt es schon mal einige pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (28. Juli 2003)

schade, schade
nu is die bandwith für heute schon ausgereizt  

Dann guggsch halt morgen früh mal 

Bis denne


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2003)

geht doch, leider kann man nur die bilder auf seite 1 und 5 mangels speicher vergrößern.


----------



## MTK-CC (1. August 2003)

Hier mal die Ergebnisse des Taunus Trails und auch gut zu lesen:




Männer 20 KM
Platz	Platz AK	Nr.	Zeit	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein
1	1. M20 HK	203	0:57:54,27	Becker	Sascha	1974	
2	1. M AJug	215	1:05:50,40	Günther	Thorsten	1985	Team City Bike & Fun Oberursel
3	2. M20 HK	254	1:07:42,80	Vogel	Tobias	1981	TSV Engenhahn
4	3. M20 HK	228	1:07:58,49	Lehr	Konrad	1983	
5	1. M30	225	1:08:21,66	Knoop	Ralph	1970	Team City Bike & Fun Oberursel
6	2. M30	202	1:08:44,25	Beauchamp	Andreas	1969	
7	3. M30	233	1:12:47,40	Müller	Michael	1972	www.wissefux.de.vu
8	4. M30	223	1:14:05,40	Jöckel	Thomas	1964	City Bike + Fun
9	1. M40	217	1:14:11,33	Hasemann	Patric 	1959	TSV Engenhahn
10	4. M20 HK	261	1:15:59,47	Zeidler	Peter	1974	
11	2. M40	205	1:17:52,20	Clark	Martin	1959	TSG-Eppstein
12	2. M AJug	253	1:18:42,48	Vogel	Alexander	1984	TSV Engenhahn
13	5. M30	213	1:19:15,96	Feldbauer	Martin	1973	
14	6. M30	264	1:19:32,53	Dr. Kerkhecker	Ulf	1967	
15	7. M30	237	1:21:53,84	Reims	Holger	1970	
16	5. M20 HK	248	1:22:06,29	Spieler	Norbert	1975	
17	3. M40	252	1:23:56,81	Urban	Gert	1962	SV Heftrich
18	6. M20 HK	249	1:24:41,21	Stingl	Jochen	1974	
19	8. M30	239	1:25:04,81	Rokahr	Michael	1967	
20	4. M40	258	1:26:21,44	Wolf	Thorsten	1963	
21	5. M40	216	1:26:43,49	Hamm	Jörg	1961	
24	6. M40	234	1:27:12,78	Müller	Stephan	1961	Tus Hornau
25	9. M30	224	1:27:40,08	Klodt	Michael	1965	TSV Engenhahn
26	7. M40	243	1:28:57,60	Schilp	Jochen	1961	tsv-engenhahn
28	10. M30	268	1:31:17,10	Heinz	Wolfgang	1967	
29	8. M40	271	1:31:33,90	Rücker	Michael	1963	
31	3. M AJug	208	1:31:48,48	Deppisch	Christopher	1985	
32	11. M30	275	1:33:22,54	Duerr	Rüdiger	1965	
33	12. M30	269	1:33:34,56	Müller	Michael	1969	
34	9. M40	257	1:33:41,49	Watkowiak	Ralf	1960	
35	10. M40	232	1:34:41,99	Meyer	Hans-Gilbert	1961	
36	7. M20 HK	277	1:34:47,64	Nowak	Sandro	1977	
37	1. M50	262	1:34:48,94	Zimmermann	Wolfgang	1951	
38	13. M30	266	1:35:11,81	Dauber	Michael	1965	
39	11. M40	267	1:36:15,52	Gottfried	Andreas	1963	
40	12. M40	236	1:37:39,42	Piotrowski	Christoph	1960	TSG Eppstein
41	13. M40	240	1:39:20,00	Roßmell	Uwe	1957	
42	14. M30	272	1:40:38,86	Gerlach	Michael	1966	
44	15. M30	250	1:41:32,04	Teichert	Frank	1970	
45	1. M60	201	1:42:15,69	Bardowicks	Klaus	1942	TSV-Engenhahn
46	14. M40	259	1:44:54,22	Wolter	Ralf	1961	TSG Eppstein
47	15. M40	245	1:45:03,76	Hock	Rainer	1959	
49	16. M30	280	1:48:04,90	Schweder	Dirk	1969	
50	16. M40	241	1:48:33,17	Ruppel	Thomas	1962	TV Bad Soden Salmünster
51	17. M40	260	1:48:57,23	Wunderer	Hans-Peter	1960	
52	17. M30	220	1:52:34,62	Heitkamp	Jörg	1968	TSV Engenhahn
54	18. M40	278	1:56:35,07	Bodenbenner	Horst	1960	
55	2. M50	211	1:59:19,52	Ettemeyer	Gerd	1953	
57	19. M40	256	2:04:38,12	von Keler	Joachim	1962	TSG-Eppstein
58	20. M40	242	2:04:39,39	Schedel	Roland	1960	TSV Engenhahn
59	1. M BSch	235	2:11:58,95	Piotrowski	Konstantin	1990	TSG Eppstein
61	18. M30	274	2:16:19,62	Klein	Daniel	1973	
62	3. M50	255	2:17:09,06	Vogel	Ullrich	1949	TSV Engenhahn
63	2. M60	221	2:17:09,66	Heyne	Eberhard	1942	TSV-Engenhahn
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Männer 40 KM
Platz	Platz AK	Nr.	Zeit	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein
1	1. M20 HK	524	1:53:09,56	Mühlenhoff	Sebastian	1977	MTCB Wehrheim
2	1. M30	535	1:55:41,77	Kleineidam	Wolfgang	1968	RV 1899 Hochheim
3	2. M30	546	1:56:46,45	Gonzales	Paulo	1970	
4	2. M20 HK	474	1:57:01,52	Putzke	Falk	1980	Team Wein
5	3. M20 HK	549	2:01:35,08	Müller	Stefan	1977	
6	1. M50	540	2:03:19,28	Dörr	Reinhard	1951	RC 1900 Bierstadt
7	1. M40	488	2:03:36,16	Schwerdtfeger	Michael	1960	
8	3. M30	423	2:05:51,25	Flury	Denis	1973	MTBC Wehrheim
9	2. M40	428	2:07:06,89	Gnabs	Martin	1963	ASC 20 Watt
10	4. M30	496	2:08:37,14	Stemmler	Horst	1966	
11	4. M20 HK	536	2:10:28,32	Sivka	Hendri	1975	
12	5. M20 HK	545	2:12:20,00	Rebling	Martin	1975	
13	1. M BJug	510	2:14:53,76	Wiktorski	Filip	1987	
14	5. M30	481	2:16:13,87	Schilling	Matthias	1970	MTBC Frankfurt
15	6. M30	537	2:16:54,93	Baric	Robert	1972	
16	7. M30	424	2:17:19,16	Frank	Matthias	1966	mtb-club-beinhart.de
17	3. M40	548	2:17:49,58	Walter	Horst	1962	
18	8. M30	421	2:18:28,14	Ernst	Karsten	1968	Team Wüster Radladen
19	9. M30	539	2:19:54,47	Decker	Olly	1969	Team Didgeridoo
20	10. M30	418	2:20:14,06	Ebert	Jürgen	1971	MTV Kronberg
21	4. M40	432	2:21:27,86	Gregori	Uwe	1957	
22	5. M40	450	2:22:07,96	Kraus	Mario	1960	TSG-Eppstein
23	11. M30	521	2:22:13,38	Ernstberger	Michael	1968	
24	12. M30	413	2:23:46,14	Dahms	Bernd	1966	
25	13. M30	462	2:24:08,98	Müller	Axel	1968	Blyde River Bikers
26	6. M40	485	2:25:32,50	Schönit	Frank	1962	Spiridon Frankfurt
27	14. M30	431	2:26:52,74	Göttlinger	Hans	1967	Team DNF
28	15. M30	403	2:28:06,19	Anthes	Holger	1971	MTBC Wehrheim/ Team We
29	7. M40	507	2:28:19,02	Wanka	Michael	1962	
30	8. M40	410	2:28:23,08	Best	Johannes	1957	Team Wein
31	6. M20 HK	551	2:28:54,18	Knoch	Tobias	1977	
32	16. M30	440	2:29:08,82	Jelbke	Christian	1967	
33	17. M30	515	2:29:09,27	Tietz	Andreas	1971	SFC Wolfsburg
34	18. M30	419	2:29:16,61	Ehry	Roland	1964	RSG Weilbach
35	19. M30	512	2:30:00,06	Zeitzschel	Volker	1965	
36	2. M BJug	458	2:30:06,53	Meyer	Matthias	1986	TV Diedenbergen
37	20. M30	429	2:31:16,49	Gollnick	Dirk	1968	TSG-Eppstein
38	7. M20 HK	525	2:32:44,34	Golla	Tino	1975	MTBC-Wehrheim/Team We
39	21. M30	439	2:33:13,61	Jacobs	Torsten	1966	
40	9. M40	542	2:33:24,92	Kaiser	Joachim	1961	
41	8. M20 HK	422	2:33:48,19	Faust	Steffen	1978	
42	10. M40	441	2:34:06,94	Jung	Ralf	1962	
43	2. M50	455	2:35:05,88	Löffler-Asal	Peter	1950	HRV
44	22. M30	482	2:36:15,50	Schmeißner	Frank	1964	
45	11. M40	508	2:37:00,57	Werner	Matthias	1963	TSG-Eppstein
46	12. M40	495	2:37:10,79	Stehle	Markus	1960	DID NOT FINISH CREW
47	13. M40	451	2:37:18,99	Kraus	Mathias	1960	TSG-Eppstein
48	14. M40	430	2:38:57,23	Gommermann	Bernd	1959	Joker Team
49	23. M30	435	2:39:00,40	Heinl	Bernd	1965	
50	9. M20 HK	465	2:39:34,92	Nagengast	Arne	1982	
51	15. M40	500	2:40:53,28	Thiele	Klaus	1958	
52	24. M30	404	2:41:37,44	Baccari	Stephan	1968	
53	10. M20 HK	491	2:41:39,47	Sorg	Mathias	1979	
55	25. M30	543	2:43:24,97	Zelsel	Thorsten	1970	
56	26. M30	516	2:43:39,05	Frank	Sven	1971	
57	27. M30	416	2:43:55,26	Drünert	Volker	1968	
58	28. M30	514	2:44:08,99	Schneider	Holger	1973	Friedrichsdorf
59	29. M30	504	2:44:29,98	Wacker	Alexander	1966	TSG-Eppstein
60	30. M30	555	2:45:22,06	Herstenstein	Ralf	1965	
61	31. M30	436	2:45:30,40	Hennemann	Christoph	1970	TV Breckenheim
62	32. M30	547	2:45:58,76	Lötz-Dauer	Volker	1964	
63	33. M30	493	2:47:14,05	Staehle	Matthias	1964	
64	16. M40	449	2:48:57,15	Kohley-Kilb	Thomas	1957	
65	11. M20 HK	444	2:49:48,83	Kiefer	Jan	1974	Feuerwehr Ehlhalten
68	17. M40	513	2:51:27,79	Zimmer	Karl	1955	
69	34. M30	519	2:53:03,19	Westenberger	Michael	1968	MTBC Frankfurt
70	35. M30	409	2:54:59,11	Besch	Olaf	1969	
71	36. M30	477	2:56:44,85	Riesebeck	Norbert	1967	
73	18. M40	470	2:59:06,26	Plinke	Frank	1962	
74	19. M40	484	2:59:58,00	Scholz	Stefan	1962	TV Hausen/Aar
75	37. M30	511	3:00:10,83	Winkels	Tom	1967	
76	20. M40	538	3:00:36,49	Wagner	Volker	1960	
77	38. M30	401	3:01:02,25	Ajjam	Sahib	1965	
78	21. M40	494	3:01:13,66	Stahl	Wolfgang	1961	
79	39. M30	556	3:01:29,27	Reuter	Thomas	1969	
80	22. M40	411	3:02:51,88	Bischoff	Norbert	1956	TGM SV Jügesheim
82	40. M30	529	3:03:30,96	Schumbert	Christopher	1970	
83	41. M30	420	3:04:24,56	Eisenbeis	Klaus	1967	
84	42. M30	452	3:04:38,49	Kreuter	Kristian	1964	Conti Teves
85	43. M30	454	3:07:43,89	Langer	Frank	1968	
86	44. M30	486	3:09:18,73	Schubert	Thorsten	1967	
87	23. M40	412	3:09:24,19	Busch	Andreas	1961	
88	45. M30	466	3:09:35,85	Nass	Ralf	1968	
89	46. M30	527	3:10:46,06	Schreiber	Wigbert	1965	
90	47. M30	408	3:10:50,21	Berger	Torsten	1972	
91	48. M30	426	3:11:10,23	Gehlfuß	Klaus	1965	
94	49. M30	557	3:12:48,32	Schneider	Oliver	1966	
95	12. M20 HK	550	3:15:37,72	Leonhard	Martin	1976	
96	13. M20 HK	442	3:16:44,96	Jung	Stefan	1976	
97	14. M20 HK	414	3:17:40,95	Dammer	Arne	1977	Uni Mannheim
98	50. M30	480	3:20:44,02	Rouhi	Peter	1965	
99	51. M30	502	3:21:17,27	Trhlik	Jiri	1970	
100	24. M40	522	3:22:23,31	Preis	Stephan	1959	
101	52. M30	530	3:22:46,85	Biesdorf	Matthias	1970	
102	53. M30	445	3:22:56,11	Kleeb	Thomas	1969	
103	54. M30	478	3:23:07,34	Roberto	Rinaldo	1968	Team Wein
104	55. M30	407	3:24:51,45	Becker	Olav	1966	Team Wein
105	15. M20 HK	427	3:25:29,09	Geis	Michael	1977	
107	25. M40	464	3:27:32,48	Müller-Kasporic	Uwe	1960	SG Bremthal
108	56. M30	518	3:34:42,35	Rösler	Jürgen	1966	MTBC Frankfurt
110	57. M30	531	3:41:30,34	Richel	Thomas	1966	
111	58. M30	459	3:42:49,86	Meyer	Thomas	1964	Schnelle Speiche Taunus
112	59. M30	479	3:42:50,37	Röttger	Jan	1970	
114	60. M30	475	3:49:51,15	Rehberg	Torsten	1970	SG Kelkheim
115	26. M40	463	3:57:28,31	Müller	Michael	1961	
116	61. M30	490	3:57:29,01	Sommer	Marcel	1969	
117	27. M40	523	3:59:40,91	Lamhofer	Wolfgang	1962	
118	3. M50	501	4:01:11,43	Thomas	Gerhard	1951	Passtschon 98
119	62. M30	492	4:01:27,42	Sowinski	Thomas	1967	Schnelle Speiche Taunus
120	63. M30	448	4:01:42,78	Köhler	Mirko	1969	
121	28. M40	433	4:02:49,78	Haase	Rudolf	1955	Passtschon 98
122	64. M30	558	4:11:25,62	Di Maria	Agostino	1968	
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Männer 60 KM
Platz	Platz AK	Nr.	Zeit	Name	Vorname	JG	Verein
1	1. M20 HK	662	2:56:01,57	Uhl	Tim-Oliver	1977	TSV Krodorf-
2	2. M20 HK	624	2:59:46,49	Maier	Stefan	1975	Riegelhof raci
3	3. M20 HK	604	3:02:51,65	Bolz	Mario	1976	
4	1. M30	617	3:10:08,64	Hockauf	Thomas	1965	TSG Friedrich
5	2. M30	633	3:13:01,90	Pieper	Markus	1971	Team S-Tec
6	3. M30	608	3:16:55,75	Fritscher	Markus	1970	Bike'n Snow 
7	4. M30	603	3:17:07,45	Bernhadt	Michael	1968	TSG Friedrich
8	5. M30	618	3:19:01,32	Hoffmann	Norbert	1965	RSC Bad Sch
9	4. M20 HK	644	3:19:40,31	Uebler	Rolf	1978	BWWG
10	6. M30	634	3:22:02,54	Rehwinkel	Thomas	1967	Saunapark W
11	7. M30	613	3:22:07,97	Hannesen	Uwe	1972	
12	5. M20 HK	655	3:23:01,63	Gerlach	Alexander	1980	TSG Friedrich
13	6. M20 HK	605	3:25:48,06	Burkhart	Jochen	1978	BWWG
14	8. M30	611	3:26:35,66	Grabovac jun.	Zeljko	1971	Rot-Weiss-Fra
15	7. M20 HK	632	3:31:38,52	Pätzel	Marc	1980	
16	9. M30	645	3:35:34,33	Uhl	Michael	1967	
17	1. M AJug	619	3:37:39,16	Jesse	Florian	1985	MTBC Wehrh
18	10. M30	661	3:41:46,16	Grundle	Kai	1968	Team City Bik
19	11. M30	621	3:42:03,51	Kleine	Christian	1967	Team-Wein-T
20	12. M30	609	3:42:36,12	Goertz	Mike	1967	
21	13. M30	648	3:49:12,14	Weber	Hans Ulrich	1970	SC Untertaun
22	1. M50	658	3:51:17,33	Marsch	Gerald	1950	TSG Friedrich
23	1. M40	636	3:53:49,07	Schneider	Jürgen	1957	RSV Idstein
24	8. M20 HK	601	3:58:04,99	Beer	Torsten	1975	
25	14. M30	656	4:07:08,55	Maier	Andreas	1967	
26	15. M30	643	4:07:45,31	Tietz	Jörg	1967	RSG Ffm
27	2. M50	654	4:08:57,32	Laubach	Claus	1945	TSG Friedrich
28	9. M20 HK	637	4:10:35,70	Schünemann	Ronny	1976	
29	2. M40	623	4:12:19,03	Lolies	Ralph	1959	
30	16. M30	629	4:18:23,01	Müller	Christian	1970	
31	3. M40	602	4:20:21,00	Berger	Peter	1960	
32	17. M30	631	4:26:55,00	Passler	Jörg	1969	
33	18. M30	620	4:29:42,08	Klein	Thorsten	1971	
34	19. M30	649	4:30:42,70	Wesemann	Marco	1973	
35	4. M40	650	4:35:31,96	Wiegmann	Lutz	1960	
36	20. M30	630	4:42:37,42	Paffhausen	Stephan	1970	TGS Langen
37	21. M30	641	4:52:39,92	Schymura	Christoph	1969	
38	5. M40	612	4:54:04,41	Hallmann	Michael	1963	
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

